# $40 Starter



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

With marriage, moving, and life in general, I'd say it's tough to sometimes justify purchasing things we find pleasing. For me, I always wanted another motorcycle (sold my GSX-R 750 for tuition monies before getting married). My wife says, get this job you're interviewing for, and you can get a bike. I get the job, but she just gets cold feet. "How about a nice TV instead?" she says. Oh well, That'll do for now I guess!

So currently my equipment is a nice TV...and that's about it:

-Samsung 6400 46"
-Found a nice little Kenwood VR-507 with speakers (I won't even mention the useless junk they are) and a Pioneer 25-disc changer for $40. With the amazing TV, I can't complain, but not having good sound to go with it is a bummer.

Suggestions on what should be next? Speakers upgrade 1st, or receiver, or sub? I don't have any aversions to buying used, but I would like good quality and at least 5.1. 

Also, I am curious about Samsung's AnyNET playing nicely with other brand receivers. Any suggestions on receivers on that front?


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

One of the best speaker deals around right now is the pioneer set that is on sale on New Egg right now - the FS51 fronts are $119 a pair, center (C21) is $49, and surrounds (bs21) are $49 for a pair...
I have the 51s and center and love them, that would be a good next step IMO.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those are nice looking speakers. I know looks don't mean too much when it comes to speakers, but it is nice to have something that is aesthetically pleasing when you've spent so much time and resources to put it all together. 

Thanks for the input!


----------

